# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.8 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.8 is out!  *We have added support for Samsung SM-G360P, SM-G360T, GT-I9506, GT-P5100, GT-S7275Y and LG H631!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.8 Release Notes:*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *Samsung SM-G360P* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-G360T* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-I9506* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-S7275Y* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung GT-P5100* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG H631* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد علي قاسم

شكر وتقدير

----------

